# Daddyboo's Intros



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We arrived at the foster carer’s home around 10 minutes early, we decided to wait in the car for a little while as we could see SWs car ahead and we wanted to give them a little time to prepare, we lasted 5 minutes before we got out.

We entered the house and we were greeted by one of the FCs who gave us big hugs before we got into the lounge, where sat on the sofa on the knees of her SW was LO!

She was very nervous, which was a really good sign for us.  We sat down and had a brew and chatted to FC and SW about how well she was doing – I felt a bit strange talking about LO when she was in the room with us.

I decided to break the ice between us and LO by playing with some of her toys, she then started to interact which was nice – but still on SWs knee – a safe distance away.  Her SW was brilliant in thinking of ways for her to come closer, in the end we all sat on the floor and took a load of cuddly toys out from her box.

After 10-20 minutes of playing with the soft toys she unexpectedly wandered over to me, sat as close as possible and gave me a little hug – I didn’t know what to do!  Am I meant to hug my daughter at this stage?  I didn’t, it felt a little weird with both FC and SW looking at me at the time.

LO then wandered over to mummy for cuddles with her!

It was the best 2 hours we have had in a very long time.  It went far too quickly, as I’m sure it would for anyone.  Yet it was nice for LO to start to trust us a little, safe in FC’s home.

Mummy got lots of cuddles, sitting on her knee and I’m sure mummy didn’t know what to do at first but I think we all started to relax when she started to interact and let us in on her creative play.

We ended the session with LO saying she loves us (mummy & daddy) and can’t wait to see us again tomorrow.  We both felt a bit strange hearing that at first as we know she doesn’t know what that means yet, but it did melt us a little.

We then, in turn, got a goodbye cuddle and kiss.

We all went over to our car together so she could have a look at it, she recognised it from the DVD and photo album, as we got in the car to drive away, all we could hear was LO shouting down the street “bye-bye mummy & daddy”!

Later in the evening we got a call from FC asking if LO could speak to us on a video call, she wanted to say goodnight to us - that was such a cute little call, the wonders of technology, eh!

We are off out now for another session, this time a little longer at 4 hours.

See you all later x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

How lovely...brought a little tear in my eye.  Can't wait for next instalment  

Have a fab day Paul

Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely post, it's bringing back memories of our Intro's. I'm going to enjoy reading more about how it's all going. 

Paul, how old is LO?

How fantastic she wanted to say goodnight, that's wonderful.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Goosebump time daddy boo, simply wonderful. I can't wait to hear how  it goes. Your little one sounds gorgeous. Enjoy x


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Awwwwww, that sounds SO amazing Paul! What a wonderful start - she sounds absolutely adorable   

I hope today goes just as well and you all continue to enjoy these really special moments together.


----------



## Mogster (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. Reading stories like yours makes me realised that adoption will be part of our future. DH and I have always said we would adopt regardless of having any children of our own. It's looking like we will be adopting any children we have and I feel so positive about it. Can't wait to follow your story.
Sounds like good progress so far and I hope it continues


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW I had a tear in my eye all the way through your post. Looking forward to your next update 😄


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Lovely  hope it continues to go well and looking forward to following your journey xx


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Sounds totally magical such a special moment....certainly bought tears to my eyes!!


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ahhh Daddyboo how exciting for you both, what a lovely start you both had with LO  , its melted my heart x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

That's just wonderful, really made me smile. Congratulation Daddy x x x


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

This is just lovely, Paul. I'm sure you were thrilled. She sounds really adorable! Wishing you all the best as you all get to know each other x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

LO sounds adorable Paul. Congratulations and best wishes with everything


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

*Day 2.*

Just before leaving home (we were running a little behind) our SW decided that was the best time to call. Somehow she had forgotten that it takes up to an hour to get to FCs and that at 9:10am we may be trying to leave.

Anyway, DW answered as strangely she called her, all communication usually runs through me) and she asked how it went, whether we were emotional or whatever crap she thinks of us&#8230;

We arrived at FCs again around 10 mins early, which is good I suppose if you have a toddler counting down for you to arrive. Did I say counting down? Our LO and her foster sisters were sat in a row at the dining table with their portable DVD players in front of each of them and headphones on. 
Two of the girls were watching Annie and our LO was watching the DVD we created whilst we were stood in front of her!

Just after we arrived and met the other members of the foster family (a 5yr old autistic boy, 6yr old girl and a 9 yr old girl), FC's son and wife turned up with their 3yr old granddaughter and a 6 month old one too! These children were left with the FC's for most of the afternoon.

Our LO was a little nervous to begin with but soon the dvd was exchanged for Mummy's hand .

We then were asked by the FCs if wanted to take our LO out for a walk (this was very odd as we should be doing this on day 3/4 an not on day 2). LO grabbed her doll's pushchair and we walked around the block - a good 15mins walk, and my she walks damn fast!

When we got back it was straight to her bedroom (we didn't go in there on day 1) where for literally a few hours we played dress-up with our LO and 2 of the little girls and the little boy.

Then it was time for lunch.

FC's asked us to sit at the table with all the children, I went to sit next to our LO and I helped her eat the two slices of pizza, Doritos and as many pieces of fruit as you could imagine - she loves fruit, no veg though!

She then came and sat on my knee to look through all the photos on my phone, mainly the scenes we used to create the DVD and photo album. All the way through she was asking "is this mine?" and "is that my cousin?".

After lunch, DW was invited into LO's room, but I was told "no daddy's not allowed in here" so I went off and played with the 5yr old lad on the floor with his cars - he is such a cutie and loves his sisters.

I let them be for 10 minutes and then ventured back in to her room were we had tickles and played a little more before we were both ready to go, it's amazing how tired you can be after only 4 hours with 5 children and a baby!

On reflection, being told "daddy can't come in" was obviously her testing me, but in the heat of the moment you do feel a little sad. She spent most of the 4hrs clung to mummy, which I'm sure DW loved.

Today is the 1st part of the tough 2 days. Today we do 11am-7/8pm and then 7am-2pm tomorrow add in the hour's drive each way, and we have a very exhausting few days ahead.

Will update if I can tonight/tomorrow morning,

Paul x


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like it's going great daddy boo ! Love reading your updates. , x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Thus really made me smile, can't wait to be at this stage x

Not long now til you LO will be home, so exciting x


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Paul - sounds amazing and very similar to our intro's, It's bringing back so many memories. 

LO may of been testing you but please just go with what she wants at this delicate stage, we had some difficult behaviour aimed towards me during intros and early placement and it was very hard and upsetting but the best thing to do is to just go with the flow, she may well do the same thing with your wife once or twice but it won't go in either of your favour if you force your presence. It's a very tiring and emotional time but sounds like you and your wife are doing great.  X


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Paul, congratulations. It sounds wonderful. 
During intros and for a long while afterwards my daughter told me she didnt want a new mummy. She had been let down by women before so only wanted a new daddy. It was hard, but you do get through it and the good stuff feels amazing....keep your head straight. 
Congratulations on parenthood and I look forward to reading more about your story! Xxxx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Sounds like you are doing amazing Paul. Hope the rest of the time goes well, sounds like the attachments are already starting! x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Daddy Paul

Congrats and sounds like things are going well. I would echo PM & Fran, just go at Los pace. Intros are so tough and very unnatural. I hope there is some arrangements being made for the other kids to give you 121 time without the other kids too. We had a busy FC house and SSs sorted all this for us to make sure you build the right relationship and not distracted with the other ones (I found this really hard as kids do tend to gravitate towards me and I had to keep being nice but then directed them back to FC etc) at one point we actually thought how nice it would be if we adopting the other LO too as they were just adorable.

You will get a lot of 121 time out if house and when at yours too of course.
X x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonderful to read.  Wouldn't worry too much about low level testing either, and I'd humour it to a point during intros.

Intros are exhausting for everyone, but they're hardest for the children, even when they seem to be happy and excited, it really does take its toll on them.

All the best for the next few days.

Wyxie xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Loving the updates Paul.  All in all it sounds like things are progressing really well albeit being surrounded by the other kids there which must have been very distracting.  Can't wait to hear how you got on today although you and dw must be shattered!

xx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Just popping in to say Day 3 & Day 4 write-ups will be posted this afternoon/evening.
We only got home just before 9pm last night, and we are back out in 10 minutes (07:15am).

Thank you for your messages, I understand completely how LO is feeling, and to be fair to her, she doesn't live with a male figure.  The FC's are a same-sex female couple, their bio daughter (aged 22) and there are 2 other foster girls in the house, the only boys she see's is her foster brother (who attention seeks, and is autistic) and the daughter's boyfriend.

I'm more than happy with LO's bonding with DW, at least she is bonding with one of us.  It's funny because LO likes me to help her with food, and we played together for over an hour yesterday.  She just wants DW for all the other interactions.

I'm exactly like you Gertie, the other kids seem to love me, one girl in particular, but with her background i've got to be careful and push her to her foster carers.

Thankfully it's school for the next 4 days of Intros and so we have more on-on-one time.  FC has given us a spare key for the house and I think (weather permitting) we are off to the park and then lunch today.

See you all later with a proper catchup.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

This all sounds wonderful, congratulations!  Intros are completely exhausting so take care of yourselves, and don't take on too much that's not essential.  I'd echo the others that I hope you get more 1:1 time - we were told to completely ignore the other children in placement.  It was hard, but eyes on the prize....


----------



## Pretty_Peony (Jun 14, 2010)

Aaww this all sounds like it's going so, so well! I have been reading your progress eagerly and am so happy that intros are going well xx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Hi DaddyBoo! I've been lurking on the adoption forum for 6 months or so, preparing to take the leap into this. I read your posts to my partner last night and we both felt so inspired and excited about the possibility of beginning the adoption journey. Hope you had a god day today. I can only imagine how exhausting and overwhelming it must be for all of you.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

*Day 3 *
We arrived shortly after 11am and LO was sat playing on FC's iPad, she was shy for the first 15 minutes but soon warmed up (to mummy at least), then the iPad battery ran out so it was back to good physical games.

We somehow started a game of hide and seek. Daddy had to hide all over FC's house, whilst LO (and the other kids) had to find me! I managed to hide in LO's wardrobe and under her bed! I have no idea how I managed that, but it won't be happening again.

Then we all sat down for some lunch, and LO sat between mummy and myself. It was a much calmer affair than yesterday as we weren't novelties for the other kids which was nice.

After lunch we went off to an indoor play area with all the kids, our LO went in our car and got in her car seat for the first 
time - I'm so glad I sorted the seatbelt the night before, we were joined in the car by the eldest girl whom we thanked as it settled our LO into a comfortable place.

The play area was nuts, both mummy and I went round and round and round, it was fun but so tiring! We got some great photos too, going down the slide and in the ball pit - she clung to mummy though. Mummy even got to go down the giant slide with LO on her knee. I had to slide by the side of her, to be fair I was just glad I was allowed next to her.

Next we went out for a meal (6 adults and 4 kids!), before we had even got in the car, we saw signs of LO being exhausted.

First she wanted to come in our car, and then FC's. We ended up with mummy and LO going with FC and I took one of the other girls in mine - she was a chatterbox!

At the restaurant, LO sat next to mummy and we all did colouring and then LO played with mummy's hair which was beautiful to see.

Back at FC's and LO was very, very, tired, we bathed her but she only wanted mummy, and then no mummy, off to bed and we watched FC give a marvellous story and then the crying/playing up started, which to be fair was very useful for us to see and to see how FC deals with it.

We arrived home just before 9pm.

Strangely we had been expecting a call from our SW at 7:15pm as that is what she had told us the other day, when we hadn't had anything we thought she would leave it until the next day - as to be fair to us, we had just done a long day and were due to get up very early on Monday morning.

Around 9:25pm the home phone started to ring, DW guessed it was our SW and I left it, she left an answer phone message with the gist of, 'you may be in bed as you are up early tomorrow, I'll call Paul and if he doesn't answer I'll call back tomorrow'. DW's phone then rang and I answered it!

All I said to SW was that we were in bed and could she call back tomorrow, she then proceeded to spend another 5 minutes asking me questions - put it this way, I don't think she will be calling me anytime soon!

*Day 4*
We had to get up quite early, and as we hadn't managed to get to sleep before midnight the night before we were exhausted.

We arrived at FC's shortly after 8am (it should have been 7am, but FC said to come later as LO wouldn't be awake), all the kids bar our LO were dressed ready for school and were sat on the rug on the floor watching the portable DVD players or on the iPad.

FC took the kids to school and LO started to bond with the both of us, today was going to be a good day for daddy!
When FC returned, she got some play-doh put and we all sat at the kitchen table and played, I made a model of LO and she was so pleased, she asked me to make a model of her foster brother. I then drew her a picture of Peppa Pig and renamed her "LO" Pig, she then asked me to draw George too. Finally she asked me to draw some monsters, so I drew Sully and Mike for Monsters Inc. She loved the drawings and was very thankful for drawing them.

When we had finished we got ready to go out together, we all got in the car (I took her potty just in case she got anxious) and she sat watching Mr Tumble on the DVD player that her grandparents had bought (thanks mum & dad), she really liked it, I can't believe how something so simple can relax her and make her comfortable enough to go to the park with us.

At the park LO went on the swings and wanted mummy to push her that was fine for me as I took the pictures and video. She then wanted to go jumping in the puddles, so we put her boots on and off she went. Again mummy was favourite but LO had given me jobs to do so I played along.

We then went to Morrisons and got lunch, she then settled down and as I disappeared in the queue, LO apparently asked mummy "where has daddy gone", she was lovely at lunchtime and the nicest little girl anyone could wish for.

We only had an hour left with her so we headed back to FC's house, but she wouldn't leave the car as she was engrossed in "tumble time", we sat in the car for a good 15 minutes before we got in the house.

In the house, I managed to have some quiet time with LO in her bedroom, where she asked me questions about her new house and what we would do tomorrow. I could tell my her face that she was working me out - testing to see what I would do, she is such a bright girl she absolutely amazes me with what she says and does, it feels like longer than 4 days since we met, which must be a good thing.

Hopefully she enjoys tomorrow, we are doing an extra 90mins to help FC out, so we are there 10:30-7pm, a long day but as it's pretty much one-on-one then I know it's going to be good bonding time.

^^ I hope all that makes sense, I really shouldn't start typing after 10pm, off to bed now.

Paul x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Paul, sounds like things are going brilliantly for you, DW and LO!  I'm amazed you have managed to fit in typing such detail of your intros so far but it is so lovely to read and see the progression.  So pleased for you all and looking forward to the next instalment   Take care x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Paul, reading your accounts makes me want to start our intros now, not in 2 weeks. Sounds like you are all doing brilliantly and yor LO sounds adorable.


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I am so pleased for you all   

Everything seems to be going so positively with so many good things happening. You are definitely going to be such a happy family together    

I am enjoying reading your updates so much, Paul - best wishes to you all


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like things are going fantastically well and she is a very smart cookie! Makes me so excited to start introductions on Saturday.
Enjoy getting to know your daughter.


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

I am loving your posts Paul, it's sounds like things are going great. I can't emphasise how much they sound like our intro's, I'm feeling very nostalgic at the min anyway and reading your updates are bring so much back - Thank you for sharing.  

I have to say I'm glad the other children have gone to school now as I'm surprised SS have approved an introduction plan which involves other children so much. As harsh as it may sound it's not about those kids and the focus should be on the 3 of you, which atleast it can be now. We also battled with a busy FC house and other children but thankfully there were plans in place for the other children to be cared for for the bulk of intros so FC could try and concentrate on doing a good hand over - however it didn't always work out and I know how hard it can be when there's other children and the house is chaotic!

LO not wanting to leave your car is a good sign, it's not necessarily due to the joys of Mr Tumble. Think from her point of view. She has her life with FC and now she's getting to know her new parents which she's enjoying. Mix the two lives together and it gets complicated and confusing in her little head. She'll have feelings of guilt for enjoying her time with Mammy & Daddy and then upset of the reality of leaving FC, it's a very mixed and sad time for our LO's. But she obviously feels safe and happy in your company/car and just wanted a bit more time of simplicity with you before going back into FC's house and facing all those emotions inside her that introductions bring. We had the same thing start to happen as introductions progressed and on the day before moving in Poppet well and truely melted down in a park next to FC's house and screamed and shouted and refused to get in the car - all because she knew we were taking her back to FC's (for the last time but she didn't understand that). It starts to get even more draining on everyone now that relationships get blurred. Wishing you all the best for the next few days. You will get through it and you will get little one home and it will not be smooth running all the time but it is so so worth every min and it gets easier and easier as time goes on. I found intro's and early placement so much harder than I had anticipated and I really struggled but I'm so pleased I'm followed my gut instinct and plodded along and did the best I could as we are reaping the rewards now. 

I'm getting all mushy and soppy now   

Xx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

PM I was going to say the same, I guess it's good for LO to see you while other kids are there to make her feel comfortable but I'm pleased to see you have now got her to yourself.  Loving reading your updates.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Daddyboo (Paul),

It really sounds like it is going well for you all.  She sounds like a lovely little girl.  So much energy I bet.  Enjoy the rest of your week.
xxx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Glad the introductions are going so well.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, I'm surprised the foster siblings weren't occupied elsewhere more, but it sounds like you're getting more one on one time now.

I think the time with just the three of you plus the foster carer and/or in the foster home is really important, so that the child sees that the foster carer is happy with her going to new mummy and daddy, and you being able to concentrate on your child.  We had real problems in Wyxling's intros with the other child there who was older and had some fairly obvious problems, and who really latched on to me.  She just didn't leave me alone the whole time we were in the house and the f/c made no real effort to get her out the way at all.  Meanwhile f/c alternated between clinging to Wyxling, and shoving her to us telling her "that's Mummy and Daddy now" and leaving us to it with both the kids.  The introductions were a complete nightmare, especially the time in the foster carer's house, and we really didn't know what to do.  We tried to talk to SS about it, but it was brushed off as a difference in parenting styles, and the f/c did the right thing and said the right thing when the SWs were around, but as soon as they were gone, it was completely different.  Bit of a tangent, but yes, it's really important that the foster siblings don't dominate the intro period.

Hope things are still going as well, it all sounds very positive so far.

Wyxie xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Lovely updates, I enjoy reading intro diaries and I'm happy to hear how well you and your little lady are doing. It's hard with other children around as you can't (and don't want) to just ignore them, but this is crucial time with your little one. There was a 2 year old in placement during our introductions who would run and greet us by saying 'hello mummy and daddy' and we would have to reply 'yes, little pink's mummy and daddy', it was difficult. Anyway, hope you're resting today. Our social worker also rang at all hours but I must admit I appreciated the familiar voice and I was touched that she took time out of her evening or weekend to call (although must admit on a particularly exhausting day did leave it go to voicemail  ) When do things move to your house?


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

*Day 5*
The day was meant to start at 12pm but we were asked to get there earlier so that FC could go into town and sort some things, we didn't mind too much as they have been very flexible with the start/finish times anyway. So we arrived at 10:30 and met our moody little daughter, she seems to have begun to realise that something major is happening. I feel sorry for her.

We decide that we should take her to Matalan and treat her to a new dress to cheer her up, we were also on the look-out for a pink coat but no luck for us. Matalan was very fun, she didn't really want me around but mummy was allowed to take her to the loo and also to the changing rooms to try on her new clothes. Mummy also spotted some pink slippers just like hers, LO loved them. We also found some new shoes to go with her dress.

We went back to FC's afterwards and LO seemed to perk up a little, it took her a whole 20mins before she would leave the car as she was engrossed in the BFG movie. When we eventually got in the house the first thing she wanted to do was get changed into her new outfit including pink slippers.

We then shared a very cute moment when she shared her lolly with me. I held it whilst we took it in turns to lick it. Somehow she got her lolly stuck in her hair, and so we would have to bath her later, but first it was a trip to the dentist!

Not just with her though, it took 2 cars to transport 4 children and 3 adults, and boy did we need the adults, the kids were a nightmare!

I spent a good hour with one of the children who is developmentally delayed, I must have lost half a stone in weight running around after him.
We finally got back to FC's home 2 hours after we left! Straight in the bath and in to bed for our little girl, although mummy did tell her a story to help her on her way.

We don't leave the FC's house until 8:30pm which means we only get home at 9:15pm, exhausted is an understatement!

*Day 6*
We arrive at FC's house at 8am, LO is sat on the floor with the other children watching the iPad being played. Again she looks like she is in no mood to play 'nicely'.

Most of the day is spent in mummy's capable hands, we try an outing to the park but as she insists on wearing a jumpsuit it soon transpires that her needing a wee and trying to remove the outfit was a bad idea.

Mummy is at hand to help with her weeing "freestyle" first as we exit the car on the pavement and then again when she had enough in the park. LO really isn't happy today at all.

We return her swiftly to the FC's house for lunch even though LO is insisting that we should go to Morrisons for lunch!

After lunch it was time for LO to head across the road to a neighbour's house as it was time for our meeting with a load of SWs for the review on how the intros are going.

The result of the meeting was that our SW was happy to turn up 15 mins late (for an hour meeting) and blame it on a sat-nav, and "oh, I didn't think it would take so long to get here" and also to lie saying that she had spoken with us every day!

We spend the rest of the day either asleep on the couch or back to bed.

*Day 7*
"Rest Day", I'm up for the doctors at 08:00am and so I don't get much of a lie-in, the remainder of the day is spent tying up most of the loose ends that we couldn't finish due to the introductions moving forward, and thus we lost a weekend.

Although we do manage a 10 minute video chat with our LO, which was sweet.

*Day 8*
We arrive a little earlier than planned at 11am and we take little one out for lunch at ASDA, she's still very moody today, you can almost see her working things out.

The last few days she has been testing us with her mood changes and apart from the trip to ASDA and the distraction of a new doll (from grandma) she remains quite withdrawn and very negative towards both Karen and I.

This was to be our last full day at FC's house and so after we put LO to bed, we stay and have a takeaway with FCs and their family, it was a really pleasant evening and it was nice to find out more about LO's history with them, although we only got home just after 11pm!

*Day 9*
Both FC's came around at about 11am, we suggested they came later than the planned 10am as it helps with the other children's childcare arrangements.

LO is very cautious and quiet, but as she needs a wee pretty much as soon as she arrived then she had to go upstairs, she wants me to take her, then we have a sneaky look in her bedroom which she seems to love. She is a little bossy but we have to let it slide as I could see how overwhelmed she was, there were too many things for her to take in.

We had a little tea party with the 8 monkeys and Mr 'Tater Head and then it was time for lunch.

We sat down for lunch around 12:30, all 5 of us and as LO is such a wonderful eater it didn't really matter how long it took her as it was just lovely to watch her have her first meal here.

Afterwards we let her play for a little longer this time at the Lego table that daddy built just a few hours earlier, before long it was time that they all went back to FC's house.

*Day 10*
We had arranged that the FC would drop LO off at 9:30am, but to my surprise as I opened the curtains at 9:00am on a Sunday morning, FC was just pulling on to our drive!

LO looked very tired, FC didn't stay, it took a good 10-20 minutes before she perked up, but it was back to little miss bossy boots and she ordered me upstairs to her bedroom to play.

Both Karen and I were exhausted, so I'm not going to be able to recount exactly what happened until I've had time to process the day (usually in my sleep).

And so, I will finish Day 10 & Day 11 tomorrow eve - tomorrow will be LO's last night at FC's house!

I must admit that finding time to do these write-ups has been terribly difficult this last week, we are getting home exhausted with just enough time to wind down before bed and then starting all over again the next day.

Paul x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Lovely diary thanks for sharing. 

Hope today goes well. 
Xxxx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Paul

Thabk you for sharing your insight in to your intros. They have lead up to this day which is when our forever family will be complete(for now). Hope today goes well for you all.


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think anything or anyone can prepare you for how tiring introductions are. It's physically and emotionally draining. You've done a great diary, and you've nearly got your LO home now - Wohoooo. Then the fun really does beguin   xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

It's lovely to hear how things are going.  You sound absolutely shattered but at least intros are nearly over and LO will be home 

Xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Glad to hear things are going well Paul. Intros are exhausting but when LO is at yours more they do get easier. Just be prepared for the car journeys (as you no doubt are), some of our drop offs were hideous trying to keep littlie awake as he was knackered too.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Last day of intros today (write-ups to follow in the next few days, when not too tired  ), and we had the best compliment we could get.

We took LO to our local Booths for lunch and two old dears came over and chatted to LO, one of them then said how much she looks like her daddy!   - and no, we didn't ask if she knew him  

We do the snatch-and-grab at 9:30 tomorrow morning, we did the emotional goodbyes with one of the FCs and her (21yr old) daughter when we dropped LO off this evening.  I feel so sorry for them as LO has been there since just a few weeks old - almost 4 years!  We are definitely going to keep in touch though.

Personally, I'm looking forward to not having to drive an hour each-way in the dark over the hills with no street lights every night, it makes the journey so much more tiring than it should be, plus we did it twice today.

Paul x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Paul we're right at the beginning of the whole process and reading the forums has been scary at times. However I just wanted to say thank you for taking time out during such a chaotic time to write these posts, it's been a real privilege to read about your experiences and look forward to more. Good luck tomorrow, I hope it goes as well as it can for you. You must be so excited and I'm sure apprehensive a bit too.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Paul today's they big day, congratulations to you and your fab family, it's the start of the rest of your lives, enjoy and remember these forums are here for you xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

9.26 at the moment Pauli, the rest of your life begins in 4 minutes!!!  

Enjoy today xxxx


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck for today Paul and mrs daddyboo hope you have a fab day bringing her home where all ur new memories can start xx


----------



## Pretty_Peony (Jun 14, 2010)

Good luck today Paul! What a words cannot describe day for you all xxx


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi There,
Has L.O. moved in today then? 
I have been reading your intros updates, sounds gruelling!!
Hope you have a good day but sounds like it will take her a while to settle in.
Let me know when you are ready and I will pop round with my little one for a brew or you are welcome to come here if you want a little trip out with her.
I know they say to not have too many visitors in the initial few weeks but play it by ear.
Hope to meet you all soon. xxx


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Paul  

I am so happy for you all and I hope life will settle down and be smooth sailing from now on


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Massive congrats. Paul , so pleased for you , and thank you for writing your diaries they have been wonderful to follow  xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

So lovely to read your diary of introductions Paul - Thankyou for sharing, even though you are no doubt more tired than you have ever been in your entire life, you have taken the time to write - Thank you.

Wishing you, your wife and your daughter a wonderful family life together.  It will be tough going at times but it is, by far, the most rewarding thing in the world.

Congratulations x


----------

